# Vacuums



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I need a new vacuum. I need a really good one. I have always bought Kenmore from sears and been pleased but honestly I want one with more suction power than that.
I have a dirt driveway and the dust is horrid. It settles in the carpet. I have kids in and out all day long. 

Maybe I need industrial strength!
Any suggestions?


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

We use a Kirby, and are pretty happy with it. Four kids, dirt driveway, yard is mostly sand... It handles it very well. I have used other peoples vacuum cleaners and there's no way I would trade. My kids are very active and make a lot of big messes, so we have really been hard on this vacuum, but it is over twelve years old and will easily last many more. DH bought it before we met, and it was really expensive, but very much worth it.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I second the Kirby! We have the dirt driveway and really sandy soil and it does great! They are costly but I see them at auctions sometimes and they last forever.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

You can get a refurbished Kirby for about $250.00. Less if you take an older model.

Check with vacuum repair stores.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I bought a Dyson last year and I am amazed at what a wonderful job it does.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

I second the Dyson. I have a Dyson Animal, long dusty drive, DH and DS in and out on carpeted steps and beyond and dogs who drag in too much mud and should be bald from the amount of dog hair swept up. It's been dropped down the steps, drug to friends houses and been wearing duct tape across one important connection for the handle for a couple of years and still going strong. I wish I could convince work to get one instead of the small commercial ones we replace every couple of years. It's a bit heavy if you have to take it up and down steps, but carries well for me.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Have four dogs and LOVE my Dyson! Found out that if anything falls down a heating vet, not to worry, the Dyson will suck that sucker right back OUT! Also good at getting things off high shelves.

Mon


----------

